# New Simple 3x3x2 tutorial



## pistelli (Apr 15, 2011)

I hope you all enjoy. I couldn't find a very high quality 3x3x2 tutorial on youtube so I made one.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 15, 2011)

its better to blockbuild the fl
also you should say how the adj alg works


----------



## pistelli (Apr 15, 2011)

I was trying to go with what people are more familiar with, the cross. This is more of a beginners solution. I also only gave three PLLs even though it would have been "better" to give all 44(PLLs for 3x3x2)

Also, I explained the adj alg. I said it was like a T-perm and it switched the two corners on the right hand side(it wasn't necessary to mention the edges at that point even though they were moved)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2011)

I thought it was nice. In about 5 minutes (I didn't quite watch the whole thing), I've now gained a reliable method for solving it that is quite easy to remember. Fun!


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 15, 2011)

i was referring to the adj ep


----------



## Jostle (Apr 15, 2011)

A qj? Goddammit, mine really sucks. Can't assemble it because it explodes all the time...

That was a little off topic..


----------



## pistelli (Apr 16, 2011)

> i was referring to the adj ep


I do explain what it does at 5:06.


----------

